# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  help\нужна помощь

## Zorenfield

значит есть сайт автора книги которой пользуется преподаватель в моем университете. Книгу мой препод покупал официально , но диска который к ней прилагается для преподавателей вместе с книгой тогда не было.  Естественно , что преподавателю очень нужен этот диск. Но суть в том что, что бы скачать этот диск с сайта редактора книги нужна регистрация препода в их системе преподавателей. И самая главная проблема в том , что идентифицировать преподавателя они могут только если преподаватель из Американского университета. А препода из моего малоизвестного университета - они идентифицировать не могут... только присылают извинения , типа " иди дальше умник, мы тебя не знаем"  .  Теперь суть вопроса в том как скачать этот диск без регистрации в их базе данных? :confused:    Искал этот диск в других местах в сети - нигде больше нету((

----------


## rerf

Ну а ссылку хотя бы или название книги?

----------

